# 635csi?



## ProlixArgon (Nov 23, 2007)

I've been looking for a cheep car to buy that I can drive while the other car is in the shop. I came across a 88 635CSI with only 114,000 miles for a good price. The interior is still in nice condition, and aside from two dents, the exterior looks good as well (no rust spotted either). I haven't been able to drive it or look under the hood yet. 

I know almost nothing about the older 6 series, would one still be a reliable car after all these years? Would there be things I should be prepared to replace? 

And hypothetically, if the car was in stock condition, how would it compare to a an e36 (M or just sport 328) in suspension and performance? I noticed Bavarian offers a few mods that improve both for a relative good price. Would they be worth my time/money to get it close/better than an e36? 

The sign on the car says $5,250 or make offer. It's a bit more than I wanted to spend, but I like the styling of those old sixes. 

What do ya'll think?


----------

